#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  Hello Hub Members, It's from Dhiya

## Dhiya

Nice to meet you guys through hub.lk :Smile: . I'm Thenuka who passionate in Adventure travelling. I am a blogger and an undergarduate student in SUSL following Computing and Information System degree Program. I'll share my experience from my travel diaries. I hope that you will enjoy my experiences. Keep Reading my posts in future. Thank you Guys :Cool:

----------


## Beacon

> Nice to meet you guys through hub.lk. I'm Thenuka who passionate in Adventure travelling. I am a blogger and an undergraduate student in SUSL following Computing and Information System degree Program. I'll share my experience from my travel diaries. I hope that you will enjoy my experiences. Keep Reading my posts in future. Thank you Guys


Hi Thenuka,
Welcome to The HUB Sri Lanka, Open Online community forum. Looks like we got another blogger and Adventurer here  :Smile:  Just makesure, Read the forum rules and stay active  :Smile:

----------


## Dhiya

Thankyou for replying. Yes, I already read those rules :Cool: .

----------


## Bhavya

> Nice to meet you guys through hub.lk. I'm Thenuka who passionate in Adventure travelling. I am a blogger and an undergarduate student in SUSL following Computing and Information System degree Program. I'll share my experience from my travel diaries. I hope that you will enjoy my experiences. Keep Reading my posts in future. Thank you Guys


hi Thenuka
looks like our interest are matching, excited to read your wonderful experiences  :Smile:

----------


## Moana

Hello Thenuka! Welcome to the hub  :Smile:  Get to know you soon!

----------


## Dhiya

Hey, Nice to meet you as a same minded person. Sure, I'll share my experience with you guys.

----------


## Dhiya

Hi Shivani, Nice to meet you.

----------

